# 17 years old: My First NCAA Basketball Game ASU vs. DePaul



## charlesbanke (Dec 16, 2013)

Hello all,
Last weekend I received the opportunity to shoot my first NCAA basketball game for ASU while they were playing DePaul here in Chicago. I am in the works for shooting college sports and ASU is probably my number 1 choice as of now. 

Any way this was a crazy first experience...here are a few photos from the game, comments and critiques always welcome!

Thank you!

-Charlie


----------



## WPJ (Dec 21, 2013)

Nice shots, I really like the one where the guy is trying to keep the ball in. Looks like he is ready to roll you.

I don't shoot basketball but from my quick look its a fine start


----------



## JohnnyOntheSpot (Dec 21, 2013)

Charlie, in general I'd say nice work.

In the second shot, crop the ref out of there. You don't need that.

Also watch your exposure. It looks pretty good, maybe a tad bright on some of the faces. There's not enough dynamic range in the world to expose white jerseys, a gamut of skin tones, and the background correctly without a set of strobes (which is very involved for basketball), so exposing the faces is your first priority.

But for your first time, nice peak action.


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 21, 2013)

Very nice. Color seems a little blue, but basketball is very hard to color balance. If you can shoot jpeg + RAW. This gives you the best of both worlds. The jpeg for right here right now, get it published in the paper/website, color balance in camera as best you can. The RAW for take your time get it perfect on the computer when you have time.

My advise would be move around and get some different angles. A long lens from up in the stands, the corner of the court, etc. 
Off court action (team huddle, over the top fans, etc) can also be good. 

My basketball pics from a recent tournament: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157638495325753/


----------



## Northstar (Jan 30, 2014)

charlesbanke said:


> Hello all,
> Last weekend I received the opportunity to shoot my first NCAA basketball game for ASU while they were playing DePaul here in Chicago. I am in the works for shooting college sports and ASU is probably my number 1 choice as of now.
> 
> Any way this was a crazy first experience...here are a few photos from the game, comments and critiques always welcome!
> ...



Overall, I'd say nice photos! I agree about cropping the ref out....and getting some different angles/points of view.

Good work!


----------



## Northstar (Jan 30, 2014)

TexPhoto said:


> Very nice. Color seems a little blue, but basketball is very hard to color balance. If you can shoot jpeg + RAW. This gives you the best of both worlds. The jpeg for right here right now, get it published in the paper/website, color balance in camera as best you can. The RAW for take your time get it perfect on the computer when you have time.
> 
> My advise would be move around and get some different angles. A long lens from up in the stands, the corner of the court, etc.
> Off court action (team huddle, over the top fans, etc) can also be good.
> ...



Tex...I looked at your flickr page. I'm curious about your shots from above, how did you get those? Like the tip off shot for example.

Some great shots by the way...really nice!


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 30, 2014)

Charles I like the shot where that guy is try to save the ball. Great effort for your 1st time out. I do agree on cropping out the ref. Great job overall!!!


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 30, 2014)

Northstar said:


> Tex...I looked at your flickr page. I'm curious about your shots from above, how did you get those? Like the tip off shot for example.
> 
> Some great shots by the way...really nice!



Another photographer showed me how to access the rafters of the stadium. It was not locked and definitely should have been, going there was pretty dangerous. I'm sure it is different, in each stadium, but there is an elaborate system of rafters to give access to work on the lights, sound system, A/C. The correct way to do it would have been to request access from the stadium.  I'm sure they would have had me sign a waiver, or just said no. Just dropping a camera could have killed someone below. 

I made sure I had the camera on a strap, and laid down when shooting through access holes rather than leaning into them. On the last day I set up a remote camera pointed down at one goal using a tripod to span one of the 2 foot x 2 foot access holes. This let me sit on the court in the opposite goal. Worked great except I used a 300mm f4, and the shots were too tight, the DOF too shallow. Next time I'll use my 100mm macro. (A 70-200 would be perfect, but I wanted that with me on the court) 

Here is a photo of the other photographer that shows what it was like:



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr

My basketball pics from a recent tournament: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157638495325753/

Compliments always appreciated, Anyway, If you do something like that be careful.


----------



## Northstar (Jan 30, 2014)

[/quote]



> Another photographer showed me how to access the rafters of the stadium. It was not locked and definitely should have been, going there was pretty dangerous. I'm sure it is different, in each stadium, but there is an elaborate system of rafters to give access to work on the lights, sound system, A/C. The correct way to do it would have been to request access from the stadium. I'm sure they would have had me sign a waiver, or just said no. Just dropping a camera could have killed someone below.
> 
> I made sure I had the camera on a strap, and laid down when shooting through access holes rather than leaning into them. On the last day I set up a remote camera pointed down at one goal using a tripod to span one of the 2 foot x 2 foot access holes. This let me sit on the court in the opposite goal. Worked great except I used a 300mm f4, and the shots were too tight, the DOF too shallow. Next time I'll use my 100mm macro. (A 70-200 would be perfect, but I wanted that with me on the court)



ok...i was just curious about the rafters because i've tried to get access to rafters in the past and been denied every time. it makes sense because a camera dropped from that height would potentially kill someone.

You do good work! What camera body did you use for the basketball?

Also, were you the member that posted recently about shooting sports for universities? if so, PM me, I'd like to talk to you about that.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 30, 2014)

Nothing to add that hasn't already been said, but wanted to say that third shot in particular is excellent!


----------

